# vanilla wait??? or not???

## adramalech707

is there a reason to wait for vanilla kernels to become gentoo-sources before using them in gentoo???  because i was looking at the 2.6.31 release notes and it seems pretty nice....

i custom built the 2.6.30-r5 kernel for my first install but i am thinking about updating to see about the new kernel...

----------

## Veldrin

Vanilla sources are put it as-is. IIRC they are not really supported by gentoo.

OTOH, gentoo-sources are the official ones, and get full support. in addition, you get some small patches (I haven't looked at them recently...)

just my .02$

V.

----------

## Nerevar

There are ~arch 2.6.31 versions of gentoo-sources in the tree now (and have been for awhile).

----------

## Veldrin

Be advised, that the naming of gentoo sources can be confusing. 

A gentoo-source-2.6.XX-rY does not automatically mean that it is based on vanilla-source-2.6.XX.Y... Those number may vary (up and down), and for the specifics, you have to look into the tarball, or the changelogs. 

But in the average case, you would only lose a few days if you wait for the gentoo-sources, compared to the vanilla-sources, if you have to wait at all.

just my .02$

V.

----------

## energyman76b

I am using vanilla for years now.

There is nothing in the gentoo patchset that I need. And if I stumble over a kernel bug, lkml is much more likely to be able to fix it then b.g.o.

----------

## adramalech707

so would you guys i wget it from kernel.org or emerge from gentoo source the new 2.6.31-X kernel???

wget then make symoblic link after extraction to linux then make config and install....

or emerge then make config  and then install....

i would then just remove the old headers once i felt the kernel didn't have any issues....

----------

## energyman76b

 *adramalech707 wrote:*   

> so would you guys i wget it from kernel.org or emerge from gentoo source the new 2.6.31-X kernel???
> 
> wget then make symoblic link after extraction to linux then make config and install....
> 
> or emerge then make config  and then install....
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

headers and kernel don't have anything in common. Just don't touch the header package. And just emerging the vanilla-sources will be fine.

----------

## adramalech707

okay soooo i have had some complications with my kernel is there a way for me to move up to a newer release in the gentoo-source??? when i go to update it keeps telling me i have the best one...even after emerge --sync then emerge -Dup world....

what gives i see that we are on 2.6.31.X-rY in the gentoo-source package....but yet i cannot update to it....

do i have to add it and how do i do that?

----------

## Yttrium

You have to type

```
echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r4" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

This will unmask only the specified version. If you intend to always use the latest gentoo sources type

```
echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

instead.

If the directory doesn't exist create it with 

```
mkdir /etc/portage
```

 and try again.

Then do an 

```
emerge -uav gentoo-sources
```

 to install the package into a new slot. Now you can cd into your new kernel directory (located in /usr/src/), configure the new kernel with "make menuconfig" and compile it with "make && make modules_install".

You now have to update the linux symlink in /usr/src/. You can easily do this by typing 

```
eselect kernel list
```

 and finally selecting the new kernel sources with 

```
eselect kernel set [number]
```

Don't forget to copy the kernel image to your boot partition and setup your bootloader so that it uses the new kernel.

EDIT

Oh and of course don't forget to pray that it boots at all ;-)

----------

## adramalech707

yes i will make sure to pray and cross my fingers...   :Shocked: 

but i think what happened was i was using the newest of xorg's and newest other things which i don't know if it would cause any issues or what not...

----------

## Yttrium

 *adramalech707 wrote:*   

> yes i will make sure to pray and cross my fingers...  8O 

 

I was just kidding. Nevermind. ;-)

 *adramalech707 wrote:*   

> but i think what happened was i was using the newest of xorg's and newest other things which i don't know if it would cause any issues or what not...

 

Actually I don't exactly understand what you're talking about but I hope your system is fine now...

----------

## adramalech707

i am having issues with my gentoo amd64 running kernel 2.6.31-r5 to see the new stable release the 2.6.31-r6....it just won't show up..

even if i try and have the newest show up in the tree at all times....

what should i do....?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *adramalech707 wrote:*   

> i am having issues with my gentoo amd64 running kernel 2.6.31-r5 to see the new stable release the 2.6.31-r6....it just won't show up..
> 
> even if i try and have the newest show up in the tree at all times....
> 
> what should i do....?

 

```

emerge --sync

```

provided you've unmasked gentoo-sources correctly already, it should then show up

unmasking correctly ==

```

mkdir -p /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/generic.keywords

```

then if you do an emerge -pv gentoo-sources you should see the latest listed

```

laptop02 ~ # emerge -pv gentoo-sources

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32 [2.6.30-r4, 2.6.31-r3, 2.6.31-r6] USE="symlink -build" 62,940 kB

Total: 1 package (1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 62,940 kB

```

----------

## adramalech707

well it ended up i had already had -r6 installed so all i did was rename the bzimage recompile and what not added to menu.lst the new kernel and booted into it and it worked okay....i might wana go through it again and make sure everything is a-okay....

the only thing giving me issues is my damn video card....i will hopefully have it fixed soon...

EDIT*:

okay so i fixed my vga card....but i am having some misunderstanding....

i went to recompile the kernel again to make sure that alsa was installed because my sound card was working out of the box with the kernel to begin with but when i went from 2.6.31-gentoo-r5 to 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 my snd-hda-intel wasn't there...the sound card wasn't even found

when i went to copy the bzImage from /arch i got confused...because since i use amd64 i should use /arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage correct? but i saw that the modules that where done with make && make_modules install dealt with /arch/x86/bzImage should i recopy the bzImage from /arch/x86/bzImage instead to maybe fix the error?

**EDIT***

okay so i used the /arch/x86 bzImage and booted into it by adding another kernel with kernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 in menu.lst and the sound works video still works...

does this mean i am using a 32bit kernel? and not amd64 kernel?

----------

